# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Mustafa Kemal Filistin cephesinden kaçtı mı?

## bozok

*Mustafa Kemal Filistin cephesinden kaçtı mı?*






_"I. Dünya Savaşını bize kaybettiren büyük hatamız!.." başlıklı yazımızda, Filistin Cephesi'ndeki bozgunu hazırlayan nedenlere değinmiş ve Mustafa Kemal'in bu bozgunu, İngilizlerle anlaşmış(!) olduğu için bilerek(!) sağladığı iddialarının geçersizliğini ortaya koyan tarihi gerçekleri"Mustafa Kemal Filistin cephesinden kaçtı mı?" başlığı altında ortaya koyacağımızı söylemiştik. İşte bugün, bu konuya, kaldığımız yerden devam ediyor önce iddiaları ve sonra da Mustafa Kemal'in "kaçtığı" iddia edilen Filistin Cephesinin o günkü durumunu ortaya koyarak işe başlamak istiyoruz._


* * *


Milliyetçi muhafazakar kesim tarafından* "üstad"* olarak kabul edilen Necip Fazıl Kısakürek, *"Dedektif X"* mahlası ile makaleler yazdığı *"Büyük Doğu"* dergisinin 8 Eylül 1950 tarihli, 25. sayısının 3. sayfasında, *"Filistin cephesinin çöküşü"*nü 19 madde halinde ele aldığı bir makale var. Bu türden iddialara dayanaklık etmesi ve referans(!) gösterilmesi bakımından, bu 19 maddelik* "iddia"*yı buraya alıyoruz:


"1 ğ Birinci Cihan Harbinde İmparatorluğun çöküşü, Filistin cephesinin birdenbire yıkılmasiyle olmuştur.


2 ğ Evet, Birinci Cihan Harbinde Filistin cephesi birdenbire yıkılmış; bu cephe üzerinde her şey, müthiş bir bozgun ve misilsiz bir panik kasırgasiyle altüst olmuş ve neticede bu iş, bütün felaketler bilançosunun yekÃ»n hattını çekerek Türk vatanının istilasına ve Mondros esaret senedinin imzasına kadar götürmüştür.


3 ğ Acaba Filistin cephesinin ani çöküşü, 4 küsur yıllık Birinci Cihan Harbinin her gün üstüste yığılan faciaları sonunda zuhura gelmiş tabii bir netice midir; yoksa bununla beraber ve bilhassa bundan kuvvet alarak araya giren bir kast ve menfi irade mahsulü müdür???


4 ğ Biz, bütün bir tarih seyrini değiştirecek kadar mühim bu sualin cevabını şöylece veriyoruz ki, imparatorluğu birdenbire dize getiren Filistin cephesinin çöküşü, üstüste yığılı facialar neticesinde, fakat bu faciaların kötü akıbetini biraz daha uzatmanın pekala mümkün bulunduğu bir anda, bulanık şartlardan kuvvet alarak araya girici bir kast ve menfi irade neticesi olarak meydana gelmiştir. Yani, imparatorluğun, o günkü Türk vatanının çöküşünü çabuklaştırıcı bir kast ve menfi irade karşısındayız. Artık siz bunun manasına ne isim verirseniz veriniz!


5 ğ Cephenin çöküş tarihi 31 Ağustos 1918 dir. Filistin cephesinde üç ordumuz vardır: 4 üncü, 7 ncı ve 8 inci ordular... 4 üncü ordu kumandanı Mersinli Cemal Paşa merhum, 8 inci ordu kumandanı ArapKirli Cevat Paşa merhum, 7 nci ordu Kumandanı da Mustafa Kemal Paşadır. üç ordunun birden teşkil ettıgı birlik ise Yıldırım Orduları ismındedir ve General (Ley-man von Sanderes) kumandasındadır.


6 ğ 7 nci ordu merkezi Nablus, 8 inci ordu merkezi Tul-ü Kerem, 4 üncü ordu merkezi Salt kasabalarında... Ordular grubu kumandanlığı da Nasırada... Arkanızı Anadoluya vererek düşünürseniz, şeria nehrinin sağında 4 üncü, solunda da 7 nci ve 8 inci ordular... Karşılarındaysa General (Allenbi) kumandasında İngiliz ordusu...


7 ğ Günün birinde Mustafa Kemal Paşa, Yıldırım Orduları Levazım Reisi Merzifonlu Miralay ümer Lütfi Bey (İstiklal Harbi esnasında Nafia Vekili) ile yine ordular grubu erkan-ı harb reisi Diyarbakırlı Kazım Paşayı nezdine çağırıyor ve şöyle diyor: Â«Enver Paşanın idaresi orduyu ve vatanı her yerde felakete sürüklüyor! Bu vaziyetten kurtulmak için tek çare İngilizlerle anlaşmaktır! Başka hiçbir çıkar yol kalmamıştır!..Â» Her iki asker de bu teklifi şiddetle reddediyor ve böyle bir hareketin korkunç bir şey olacağını söylüyorlar ve yerlerine gidiyorlar. Teklif neticesiz kalıyor. (İşbu ümer LÃ»tfi Bey, iman ve namusiyle tanınmış bir zattır ve elyevm, çok şükür, sağdır.)


8 ğ Bu arada Mustafa Kemal Paşanın, herhangi bir maddi menfaat bahis mevzuu olmaksızın, İngiliz kumandanı (Allenbi) ile hususi temaslarda bulunduğunu da bir gün tarih tesbit edecektir.


9 ğ Nihayet 31 Ağustos 1918... 7 nci ordu, ne sağındaki 4 üncü orduya, ne de solundaki 8 inci orduya ve bilhassa Ordular Grupuna hiçbir haber vermeden ve hiçbir şey sızdırmadan, birdenbire Bisan istikametinde son süratle çekilmeye başlıyor!!!


10 ğ Nagihan cephe üzerinde müthiş bir yarık hasıl olmuş ve 4 üncu ordu ile 8 inci ordular birbirinden uzakta ve temassız halde kalmışlardır!!!


11 ğ İngiliz ordusu hemen bu yarıktan içeriye dalarak 8 inci ordunun gerisine düşüyor ve bu orduyu kuşatıp kamilen esir ediyor. Ancak Tul-ü Kerem mevkiindeki Cevat Paşa, birkaç Kişilik maiyetiyle zor bela kurtulabiliyor!!!


12 ğ İngiliz tazyiki, oradan, derhal 4 üncü ordu üzerine dönüyor; vaziyeti birdenbire ve tepeden inme haber alan 4 üncü ordu ise, tarih boyunca misli görülmemiş bir bozgun seli halinde Haleb'e doğru akmaya başlıyor!!!


13 ğ Vaziyet tek kelimeliktir; Kahkari hezimet!!! 4 üncü ordu bakiyeleri şam'a doğru mahşeri bir ana baba günü akışiyle kulaç atarken, 7 nci ordu hiçbir tazyik görmeden Haleb'e çekilmiş ve orada karargah kurmuştur!!!


14 ğ İşte bunun üzerine memleket tek kalemde tepetaklak olmuş ve Mondros'un imzası zarureti doğmuştur. üyle bir cephe çöküşiydi ki, bu, eğer tam o anda imparatorluk, esaretini kabul edip mahut mütarekeyi imzalamasaydı, İngiliz ordularının Halep önüne değil, Haydarpaşaya kadar ilerlemesi lazımdı.


15 ğ Bir taraftan Yıldırım Orduları Kumandanı (Leyman fon Sanderes), öbür taraftan 4 üncü ve 8 inci ordular kumandanları çırpınadursun; Mustafa Kemal Paşa derhal İstanbula müracaat ederek şu teklifte bulunuyor: Â«Ordumuz mahv-ü perişan olmuştur! Eğer Yıldırım Orduları Kumandanlığını bana verir ve Mersinli Cemal Paşayı bertaraf ederseniz vaziyeti kurtarırım!..Â» Ve o hengamede hiçbir şeyi doğru haber almak ve düşünmek kabiliyetinde olmıyan İstanbul, bu teklifi kabul etmekten başka çare bulamıyor!!!


16 ğ Yeni Yıldırım Orduları Kumandanı birkaç basit oyalama muharebesinden sonra Adanaya çekiliyor ve Adanadan da istanbula şu yeni teklifte bulunuyor: Â«Vaziyet tam bir faciadır! Beni Harbiye Nazırı yaparsanız durumu kurtarabilirim!..Â» Artık vaziyet; bilhassa şahısların vaziyeti, İstanbulca malÃ»m olmaya başladığından Müşir İzzet Paşa bu telgrafa cevap vermiyor; ve Yıldırım Orduları Kumandanı İstanbula gelmekten başka çare bulamıyor!!!


17 ğ Mustafa Kemal Paşanın Harbiye Nazırlığını isteyişi telgrafı, Toroslarda Bilemedik mevkiinden çekilmiş; ve erkan-ı harb miralayı merhum Fuat Ziya Beye çektirilmiştir. Zira merhum Fuat Ziya'nın Müşir İzzet Paşa ile arası son derece iyidir. Elbette ki, tarih bir gün bu telgrafın da müsveddesini bulacaktır!!!


18 ğ İşte Türk milletini imparatorluk enkazı altından kurtarma hareketi mazide böyle bir istinat noktasına dayanır!!!


19 ğ Sadece realiteleri tesbite memur olan biz, kıymet hükmünü umumi vicdana ve tarihe terkediyoruz!!!"


* * *


*şimdi, Necip Fazıl'ın bu iddialarında göze çarpan hususlara dair hemen aklımıza gelen bir kaç soruyu sorarak konuya girelim:* 


*"Filistin Cephesi"*nin çökmesinin, İmparatorluğun çöküşünü *"hızlandırdığı"*doğrudur. Lakin, "hiç bir* "maddi menfaat"* gözetmeksizin, Mustafa Kemal, İngiliz orduları komutanı Allenby ile *"gizlice"* görüştü" denildiğine ve ortada* "maddi bir menfaat"* olmadığı da söylendiğine göre, o halde ortada *"manevi bir bağ"* mı vardı, yoksa M.Kemal* "kendi şahsi emelleri"* için mi görüşmüştü, ya da bunların hepsi mi?!..


Bir başka mesele de, Yıldırım Orduları Levazım Reisi Merzifonlu Miralay ümer Lütfi Bey, Mustafa Kemal'e şiddetle karşı çıktığı halde istiklal savaşımızda nasıl *"Nafıa Vekili"* (Bayındırlık Bakanı) olabilmiş?!.. Mustafa Kemal'e rağmen mi?


 * * *





*(Liman von Sanders (ortada) Alman subayları Buddecke (solda) ve Boelcke ile)*


Liman von Sanders ile Enver Paşa arasındaki anlaşmazlığa hiç değinmeden, M. Kemal'in orduyu bozguna uğratıp da, daha sonra Sanders'in makamına talip olduğunu iddia etmek çok büyük vebal gerektirir!.. Liman von Sanders'i, Türkiye'ye geldiğinden itibaren bir çok defa istifanın eşiğine getiren bu çekişmenin konuyu ilgilendiren son hikayesini, o günlerde "Yıldırım Orduları Grup Komutanı" olan Liman von Sanders'in ağzından aktaralım:


"İkmal erleri meselesi, burada görev alışımın ilk haftalarından itibaren Enver ile aramda bir çatışma konusu olmaya başladı. Enver'in imzasını taşıyan 11 Nisan tarihli bir yazıda, gerçeklere uymayan bazı iftiralar yer alıyordu. GÃ»ya ben, Ordular Grubuna tahsis edilen Alman birliklerinin (yani 146. Alman Alayının) demiryolu ile olan nakliyatında Türk birliklerine öncelik veriyormuşum. ütekiler de boşu boşuna bekliyormuş. Bu takdirde bu birliklerin başka şekilde kullanılması gerekirmiş. Yazının 9. maddesinde bu konuda aynen şöyle deniliyordu:


_"Bu birliklerin işe yaramaz şekilde cephede tutulması doğru değildir. Bunlardan yararlanmak kabil değilse, Alman Başkomutanlığı emrine geri gönderilmesi gerekir."_

Yazıya 13 Nisanda şu karşılığı verdim:


_"Yazınızın 9. maddesine cevabım: Zatıdevletlerinden İrtibat Subayı Binbaşı Beckert_'_i dinlemenizi istirham ederim. Türk ikmal erlerini cepheye gönderip Almanları geride tuttuğum iddiasını kesinlikle reddederim. Ordular Grubunda, Alman birliklerine oranla on kat fazla Türk birliği bulunduğu ve pek çok şiddetli muharebe sırasında Türk ikmal erlerine duyulan ihtiyacın durmadan arttığını, elbet siz de bilirsiniz. Daha komutayı aldığım ilk günlerden itibaren Alman birliklerinin bir an önce gönderilmesini istedim"._

Cevabımın sonunda Yıldırım Grubu Komutanlığından affımı ve görevimin değiştirilmesinin Padişama arzını Enver'den rica ettim. (..) Enver, istifamı Padişaha sunmaktan kaçındı ve bana özür diler edalı bir açıklama mektubu gönderdi."(Shf. 248-249)


 * * *





Liman von Sanders, kitabının 19. bölümünde,* "Haziran Ayı Olayları"* başlığı altında anlattığı bir husus daha var ki, "Filistin Cephesi"nin akibetine tesir edecek vahim bir kararın nasıl alındığını anlatıyor. İşte o bölümden kimi satırlar:


_"XI. (Alman) Avcı Taburu, 4 Haziran günü Mesudiye istasyonuna (Tellülkerim demiryolu ile Nablus yolunun kesiştiği nokta) geldi. Tabur, lüzumlu yedek eşyası ile harp malzemesini geride bırakarak, parça parça ve çok acele şekilde cepheye getirilmişti. Böylece (Yıldırım) Ordular Grubu, bir yedek birliğe sahip oluyordu.(..)_


_XI. Alman Avcı Taburu iyi bir birlikti. 800 kadar er ile hayli makinalı tüfeğe sahip olduğu gibi, yetişmesi de mükemmel olduğu için, gelişi, Filistin Cephesi için bir değer taşıyordu. Tabur, Mesudiye ile Nablus arasındaki vadiye yerleştirildi. Böylece, gerektiğinde 8. Ordu'ya, ya da 7. Ordu'ya derhal gönderilebilecekti.(..)_

_İngilizler ilkbaharda birliklerini mütemadiyen değiştirdiler. General Allenby'nin orduları Hindistan'dan büyük takviyeler aldı. Bunlar, özellikle sıcak günlerde şeria vadisinde çok işe yaradı.(..) Buna karşılık Türk birliklerinin, tam aksine, yeter derecede ikmal eri alamamaları esef edilecek bir durumdu.(..)_ 


_(XI.) Alman Avcı Taburu, düşman siperlerinin içlerine kadar devam eden taarruzları ile, şöhretini Filistin Cephesinde de doğruladı. Daha önce de belirttiğimiz gibi, bu taburun son kısmı, ancak 4 Haziranda gelmişti._

_10 Haziran günü Enver'den şu telgrafı aldım:_

*"Alman Genel Karargahının emri ile, XI. Avcı Taburu Filistin'den İstanbul'a nakledilecektir.*
_
_
_ Haziranda Başkomutan Vekili"_
_
_
_Derhal şu cevabı verdim:_
_
_
_Avcı Taburu konusunda bir açıklama yapılmasını rica ederim. Zira Filistin Cephesinde başarı kazanmamız isteniyorsa, bu birliğe burada çok ihtiyaç vardır._
_
_
_ Liman von Sanders_
_
_
_Telgrafım cevapsız bırakıldı._
_
_
_11 Haziranda General Lenthe__'den aldığım bir haberde ise, Avcı Taburunun Karadeniz sahilindeki Batum__'a gönderilmesi ihtimali olduğu bildiriliyordu.(..)_
_
_
Anlaşıldığı kadarı ile, Filistin Cephesinde bu ölüm-kalım mücadelesi sürerken, Enver Paşa, Kafkaslarda yeni bir proje(!) peşinde!..


Sanders devam ediyor:
_
_
_Bugünlerde Enver ile aramdaki bazı telgraf yazışmalarını buraya aynen alıyorum ki, olaylar hakkında karar verirken yanlışlığa düşülmesin._
_
_
_15 Haziranda Enver bana şu telgrafı gönderdi:_
_
_
_Türk Genel Karargahı_
_ Harekat şubesi_
_ 1210_
_ İstanbul : 15.6.1918_
_
_
_Harp durumunun gereği olarak, Alman Genel Karargahı, Filistin__'__deki Alman birliklerini geri çekmeyi düşünmektedir. ünce üç avcı taburunun nakli emredilmiştir. üteki Alman birliklerinin ne zaman çekileceği belli değildir. Alman Genel Karargahı ile aramızdaki görüşmeler açıklık kazandıktan sonra, zatıalinizin düşüncelerini de soracağım._
_
_
_Bu telgraf 16 Haziran günü saat 12.00__'de elime geçti. Enver__'e derhal verdiğim cevap şöyleydi:_
_
_
_ Nablus : 16.6.1918_ 
_
_
_Zatıalinizin 1210 sayılı gizli telgrafını aldığımı bildirmekle şeref duyarım. Eğer Alman Genel Karargahı, buradaki birlikleri harbin akibetini tayin edecek Garp Cephesine amak istiyorsa, buna karşı diyecek sözüm yoktur. Ama buradaki Alman birliklerini Kafkasya'ya ya da başka bir Türk cephesine almak niyetinde ise, bu durum, Yıldırım Ordular Grubu Komutanlığını üzerime aldığım zaman sizinle yaptığımız anlaşmaya uymamaktadır. Bu takdirde Grup Komutanlığından derhal çekilirim. Zira Filistin Cephesinin durumunu yanlış değerlendirmeye dayanan bu tedbir, feci sonuçlar verebilir. Gelecek ilk büyük İngiliz taarruzu sonunda Ordular Grubunun geri çekilmesi ve Filistin ile Suriye__'nin düşman eline geçmesi sorumluluğunu üzerime alamam. Cephede durum, öyle bir hal almıştır ki, Alman birlikleri, gelecekteki harekatın belkemiğini teşkil etmektedir. 10 ve 12 Nisan günlerinde düşmanın Rafat ve Burukin__'deki taarruzlarını ancak Alman birliklerinin yardımı ile önleyebildik. İki şeria Muharebesini de gene bunların yardımı ile kazandık._
_
_
_7 ila 9 Haziran günlerinde, Sahil kesimindeki son taarruzda, XI. Avcı Taburu, Ordular Grubunun biricik ihtiyatını teşkil ediyordu. En sonunda bu taburu dahi muharebeye sokmak zorunda kaldık._
_
_
_üç aydır devam eden şiddetli muharebeler yüzünden Türk alaylarının mevcudu (makinalı tüfekler hariç) 350-400 tüfektir. Birçok piyade alayı, bundan bile zayıftır._
_
_
_Mevcutları 800 - 1000 olan Hint taburları ile değiştikten sonra, düşmanın kuvveti daha da artmıştır. şimdiye kadar cepheye sokulan Hint alayları iyi savaşmışlardır. Düşman, piyade bakımından bizden üç dört kere daha kuvvetli ve topçu bakımından ise çok üstündür. Bunun dışında şeria Doğusunda asi Arapların gittikçe çoğaldığı ve teşkilatlandığı da unutulmamalıdır. Gerçek budur. Türk birlikleri ile omuz omuza savaşan Alman birliklerinin geri çekilmesinden doğacak manevi tepkiler, çok büyük olacaktır. Bu durum, etkisini asi Araplar üzerinde de gösterecektir. üünkü Araplar Alman birliklerine ve subaylarına büyük önem veriyorlar. Eğer Alman birlikleri, harbin kaderini çizecek Garp Cephesinde kullanılmak için alınıyorsa, bütün bu sayıp döktüğüm mahzurlara rağmen, bu çekiliş mazur görülebilir. Ama Türkiye__'de başka bir cephede kullanılmak üzere geri alınıyorsa, hiç bir mazeret, asla şayanı kabul değildir._
_
_
_ Liman von Sanders_
_
_
_Enver__'i__n 15 Haziranda bana gönderdiği ve yukarıda bahis konusu edilen telgrafı, hiç değilse başka kararlar alınmadan benim düşüncemin sorulduğu şeklinde yorumlamıştım. Yanılmışım. Benim yukarıdaki cevabım daha İstanbul__'a ulaşmadan, 16 Haziran günü öğleden sonra saat 5.10__'da çekilen Türk Genel Kurmay Başkanlığının şu telgrafını aldım:_
_
_
_"Alman Genel Karargahı, bütün Alman birliklerinin Filistin__'den tedricen çekilmesi konusunda kesin karar almıştır. ünce XI. Avcı Taburu ve sonra 146. Piyade Alayı nakledilecektir... v.s..."_
_
_
Bundan sonrasında Sanders'e; Ordular Grubu emrine Kafkasya'dan bir tümen ile İzmir'den bir tümen gönderilmesinin *"düşünüldüğü"* bildiriliyor. Sanders, bu hususta şu notu düşüyor:


_"Bu iki tümenin Filistin Cephesine gelebilmeleri için aradan aylar geçmesi gerektiğini biliyordum."_


Sanders ayrıca, 20 Haziranda (Alman İmparatoruna iletilmek üzere) İstanbul'daki Alman Sefiri Kont Bernstorff'a konu ile ilgili bir telgraf çekiyor. Bu uzun telgrafın bir paragrafını, Enver Paşanın, Filistin Cephesi'nin durumuna aldırmaz bir şekilde o günlerde ne hayaller içerisine daldığını anlamak bakımından buraya alıyoruz:


*"şimdi Türkiye'* *ye ve ordusuna gerekli şey, büyük fütuhat planları değil, iç durumun sağlamlaştırılmasıdır. Ancak bu sağlandıktan sonradır ki, zamanla elden çıkmış yerlerin geri alınmasına kalkışılabilir."*
*
*
Kont Bernstorff da cevabi telgrafında, XI. Avcı Taburunun Gürcistan/Batum'a gönderileceğini teyit ediyor. Alman Genel Kurma Başkanı General Ludendorff da 21 Haziranda Sanders'e Almanya'dan çektiği telgrafta Avcı Taburunun Kafkasya'ya gönderileceğini bildiriyordu. Bu konuda Sanders şöyle diyor:


*"Avcı Taburunun Kafkasya'da kullanılacağını bilmeyen tek adam olarak ortada Enver kalıyordu ki, bu inanılması gerçekten güç bir durumdu."* 


Bundan sonrasında Sanders 22 Haziranda yeniden bir istifa telgrafı çekiyor ve aynı günün akşamı Enver Paşa'dan;* "gerek tümü, gerek ayrıntıları bakımından bir ölçüden mahrum"* diyerek kitabına almadığı bir telgraf alıyor. 23 Haziranda ise Alman İmparatorundan* "makamında kalmasını temenni ettiği"* bir telgraf alıyor ve Sanders yerinde kalmaya mecbur oluyordu...




*Gelecek bölüm:* 4.,7. ve 8. Orduların Vaziyeti
 


*A. Hüsnü SEZGİN* / siyasetimilliye.blogspot.com / 2 Eylül 2011

----------


## bozok

*Mustafa Kemal Filistin Cephesinden Kaçtı mı? (2)*



 
Yazı dizimizin bu üçüncü bölümüne başlamadan önce kısa bir* "kronolojik"*hatırlatma yapmakta fayda görüyoruz:


Mustafa Kemal, 7 Mart 1917'de karargahı Diyarbakır'da bulunan 2.Ordu Komutan Vekilliliğine atandıktan sonra Hicaz Kuvveyi Seferiyesi Komutanlığına getirilmek istenmiş, ancak bunu kabul etmeyince 5 Temmuz 1917'de Yıldırım Orduları Grubu emrinde bulunan Halep'teki 7.Ordu Komutanlığına atanmıştı. 

Mustafa Kemal 20 Eylül 1917'de 7. Ordu Komutanı sıfatıyla, İstanbul'a; memleketin ve ordunun durumunu açıkça ortaya koyan bir rapor gönderdi ve görüşlerinin dikkate alınmamış olması sebebi ile de 6 Ekim 1917'de de, 7. Ordu Komutanlığı'ndan istifa ettiğini bir yazı ile Enver Paşa'ya bildirdi. Akabinde de, 15 Ekim 1917'de, 2. Ordu komutanı sıfatı ile izinli olarak İstanbul'a döndü.

*9 Aralık 1917'de İngilizler Kudüs'ü işgal ettiklerinde, M. Kemal, veliaht Vahdettin'in "yaver"i olarak ona Almanya seyahatinde eşlik ediyordu.*
_
_
_(Bunun özellikle altını çizdik ki, bugün Kudüs'ün elimizden çıkmasından Mustafa Kemal'in sorumlu olduğu yalanına inanan maalesef bir çok insan var!..)_ 




-15 Aralık 1917 - 5 Ocak 1918 tarihleri arasında gerçekleşen bu seyahatten sonra 1918 yılının Haziranına kadar İstanbul'da kalan M. Kemal, bu ay içinde, tedavi için Avusturya/Karlsbad kaplıcalarına gitti. Bu esnada Sultan Mehmed Reşat'ın vefat etti ve Vahdettin tahta çıktı. Bu gelişmeler üzerine, 2 Ağustos 1918'de İstanbul'a geri dönmek durumunda kaldı. 


-15 Ağustos 1918'de ise yeniden 7. Ordu Komutanlığına atanarak Filistin Cephesine gönderildi. (Bu "atama"da, Enver Paşa'nın Saray'a telkini etkili oldu. Enver Paşa, M. Kemal'in İstanbul'da kalmasını kendi*"şahsi iktidarı"* için*"zararlı"* buluyordu. Keza, *"Berlin Seyahati"*nde bile aynı düşünce etkili olmuştur.)


-19 Eylül 1918'de General Allenby komutasındaki İtilaf kuvvetleri genel taarruza geçerek üç ordudan oluşan Yıldırım Orduları Grubu'nu ağır bir hezimete uğrattı. 


-20 Eylül 1918 tarihinde VI.Mehmet (Vahdettin)'in başyaveri Naci (Eldeniz) Bey'e bir telgraf çekerek Yıldırım Orduları Grubu'nun* savaş gücünün kalmadığını* bildirerek mütareke istenmesini önerdi. Ayrıca yeni hükümette kendisinin Harbiye Nazırı ve Başkumandan Vekili olarak görevlendirilmesini istedi. 1 Ekim'de şam, 25 Ekim'de Halep düştü ve ardından 6 Ekim'de M. Kemal 7. Ordu komutanlığından istifa etti. 30 Ekim 1918'de Mondros Mütarekesi imzalandı ve ertesi gün öğle vaktinde yürürlüğe girdi. 


Mondros Mütarekenamesi 19. maddesi gereğince, Yıldırım Orduları Grubu kumandanı olan Otto Liman von Sanders Paşa'nın görevden alınması üzerine Mustafa Kemal Paşa bu göreve getirildi. Ancak 7 Kasım'da Yıldırım Orduları Grubu ile 7.Ordu lağvedildi ve böylelikle Mustafa Kemal Paşa'nın Yıldırım Orduları Grup Komutanlığı,* hepi topu 8 gün* sürmüş oluyordu!..


şimdi dönelim geri Liman von Sanders'in anlattıklarına: 


_"Uzun süredir evinde hasta yatan 7. Ordu Komutanı Fevzi Paşa, 1 Ağustosta uzun bir izin alarak ayrıldı. 7. Ordu Komutanlığına önce vekaleten Nihat Paşa, sonra da o ay içinde asaleten Mustafa Kemal Paşa getirildi._
_
_
_üanakkale Muharebelerinde tanıdığım bu değerli komutan, buraya gelince ordunun mevcut itibariyle azlığını ve birliklerin perişan halini gördü ve aldandığını anladı. Enver ona gerçekten uzak rakamlar vermiş ve ordunun durumunu da hayli elverişli göstermişti."_
_
_
_
_
Bundan sonrasında Liman von Sanders şu tespitleri yaparak devam ediyor ki, sanki emrinde dört başı mamur bir ordu var iken, Mustafa Kemal saraya İngilizlerle antlaşmaya varılması telgrafını çekmiş diyenlere ve bunlara kanan beyinlere belki bir ibret olur diye buraya aynen alıyoruz:


_"Mustafa Kemal Paşa, 12 Ağustostan itibaren gelmeye başlayan 109. Piyade Alayının iki taburunu (Bunlar 37. Kafkas Tümeninin ilk gelen birlikleriydi) hiç yedeği bulunmayan cephesinin gerisine çekti._ 
_
_
_Filistin Cephesine yapılan yardımların şeklini gösteren bir örnek olduğu için hemen belirtmek isterim ki, bahis konusu olan bu alayın komutanı ve Alay Karargahının diğer erkanı, Doğu Kafkasya Ordusunda bir göreve atandıklarından İstanbul'dan oraya gitmişler ve bu subayların yerine ise kimse tayin edilmemiş idi..._
_
_
_Bahis konusu alayın III. Taburu ise, Eylül ayında Afule istasyonuna vardığı zaman, bütün tabur topluca firar etti. Bir kaç günlük aramadan sonra erlerin büyük kısmı, Cenin - Mesudiye şosesinin Doğusundaki köylerde bulundu ve tekrar toplandı. Erler, Türk üniforması giymiş düşman casusları tarafından cepheye varmazdan önce firara teşvik edilmişlerdi. Casuslar, Afule istasyonunda Türklerin durumunu ümitsiz gösteren pusulalar dağıtmışlardı."_
_
_
*Evet, 7. Orduda vaziyet bu!.. Peki ya diğerleri?!.. Sanders, o konuda da hatıralarına şu notları düşmüş:*


_"O sıralarda cephenin bazı kesimlerinde Türk askerlerinin düşüncesinin güven verici olmadığını, buralardaki Alman subaylarının raporlarından da öğreniyorduk. Burada ben, güvenilir ve iyi asker olduklarını ispat etmiş iki Alman subayının cepheden yazdıkları raporlara yer vereceğim. Sahil kesiminde görevli olan bu subayların Ağustos sonu ile Eylül başına rastlayan günlerle ilgili raporları şöyledir:_
_
_
_Teğmen Heiden yazıyor:_
_
_
_"Türkler artık harpten yorgun düştüler, muharebe istemiyorlar. Bu durum, Türklerin davranışlarından anlaşılmaktadır. Türkler sadece el bombalarını ve tüfeklerini değil, Türk subaylarının bana söylediklerine göre, bazen makinalı tüfeklerini bile yanlarına alıp kaçıyorlar. 8. Ordu, gerideki araziyi kapamakla yerinde bir tedbir almıştır. Fakat gene de takip için geriye kamyonlara bindirilmiş silahlı müfrezeler göndermek zorunda kalmaktadır. Hatta Anabeta yakınlarında bu müfrezelerle kaçaklar arasında çarpışmalar olmuştur. Eğer Bayrama kadar sulh yapılmazsa, erlerin ya firar edeceği ya da düşman tarafına geçeceği, artık savaşmak istemedikleri bana bile çekinmeden söylenebilmektedir."_
_
_
_Teğmen Riecks yazıyor:_
_
_
_"Türklerin beklenen büyük İngiliz taarruzuna karşı direnemeyeceklerini, Türk birlikleri ile temasta bulunan herkes gibi ben de bilmekteyim. Bu sebeple kuyu kazma işi sona erdikten sonra, ileride kullanılamayacak olan mümkün olduğu kadar fazla malzemeyi Cenin'deki depoya geri gönderdim."_
_
_
üift başlı bir ordu kumandası ve isabetsiz kararlarla orada burada harcanan Türk askerinin yılgınlığı had safhaya gelmiş iken, bu gerçeği gören Mustafa Kemal'in ağır bir yenilgiye uğranmadan *"anlaşmaya varılmasını" istemesi*nden daha tabi ne olabilirdi?!.. Nitekim, uğranması *"kaçınılmaz"* hale gelmiş bulunan bu ağır yenilgiden sonra Mondros Mütarekesi ile dayatılan anlaşma koşuları, yenilginin "büyüklüğü" ile orantılı olmamış mıdır?!.. Mustafa Kemal Paşanın bu "anlaşma önerisi" ile beraber kendisine "Harbiye Nazırlığı (Savaş Bakanlığı) ve Başkumandan yardımcılığı verilmesini istemesi, ülke bu vaziyette iken her babayiğidin talip olacağı bir iş midir? Bu makamları talep etmekle aklında nasıl bir proje olduğu hiç merak edilmiş midir? Elbette hayır!.. O, daima ve daima en yakın arkadaşları tarafından bile makam ve mevkii hırsı ile yanıp tutuşan bir adam olarak tanınmıştır. Halbuki, hayatı boyunca hangi makam ve mevkiye talip olup da bunu yüzüne gözüne bulaştırmış ve vatana millete zarar vermiştir ki?!.. 


Bunu da böylece not ettikten sonra geçelim *"şu kimseye haber vermeden"* cepheden* "aniden çekilme"* meselesine:


_"F. (Falken) Ordular Grubu cephesinde (Yıldırım Orduları) durum gittikçe ciddileşiyordu. Her taraftan birliklerin artık takati kalmadığı, koşum ve makkare hayvanlarının gittikçe bitkinleştiği haberleri geliyordu. Hayvanların durumuna önem vermek gerekiyordu. Zira orduların hareket kabiliyetleri bunlara bağlıydı. Bir kaç aydan beri günde ancak 1 ila 1.5 kilo -o da varsa- arpa verilen hayvanlar, ayrıca çok zaman susuz da kalıyor ve her üç orduda her gün yüzlercesi telef oluyordu. Mayıstan bu yana görülen şiddetli sıcaklar yüzünden artık hayvanları otlatacak bir karış yer de kalmamıştı._
_
_
_Hayvanların bitkinliği o dereceye varmıştı ki, bazı batarya ve topların geceleri birkaç yüz metre içinde mevzi değiştirmeleri için verdiğim emirler bile güçlükle yerine getirilebiliyordu. Koşum hayvanlarının çoğu, yokuş yukarı ya da arızalı yerlerde topları çekemiyordu._ 
_
_
_Bu durum ortadayken, Enver Paşanın 4 Eylülde Filistin Cephesinin savunması konusunda taktik nasihatları vermesi, ordu komutanları ile benim üzerimde çok tuhaf bir etki yarattı. Zira gerek Enver Paşa, gerekse etrafındaki subaylar, bizim cephemizdeki piyade mevzilerinden birini olsun görmüş değildi._
_
_
şimdi gelelim taarruz gününe. "üstad(!) Necip Fazıl, İngiliz taarruzu başlar başlamaz Mustafa Kemal komutasındaki *7. Ordunun kimseye haber vermeden geriye çekildiğini* (kaçtığını) iddia ediyor ve şöyle diyordu:
_
_
_"_*Nihayet 31 Ağustos* 1918... 7 nci ordu, ne sağındaki 4 üncü orduya, ne de solundaki 8 inci orduya ve bilhassa Ordular Grupuna hiçbir haber vermeden ve hiçbir şey sızdırmadan, birdenbire Bisan istikametinde son süratle çekilmeye başlıyor!!!"


Dönelim yeniden *"Yıldırım Orduları Grup Komutanı"*Liman von Sanders'e ve bakalım *"üstadlarının"* bu iddiası doğru mu?!..


_"18-19 Eylül gecesi 7. Ordu cephesinde şiddetli muharebeler başladı. 19 Eylül sabahı saat 3.30'da 8. Ordu'nun sağ kanadındaki grubun bütün siperleri, sahilden dağlara kadar, şiddetli bir topçu ateşi altına alındı.(..)_
_
_
_7. Ordu, sabah saat 9.00 ile 10.00 arasında, Albay von Oppen'in bildirisine dayanarak, sağ kanad grubu cephesinin sahil kesiminde yarıldığını ve düşman süvarisinin sahil boyunca ve Kuzey istikametinde ilerlemekte olduğunu haber verdi.(..)_
_
_
_üğle üzeri Nasıra ile Nablus arasında bağlantı kurulunca, düşmanın sahil bölgesinin her yanından ilerlediği ve 8. Ordu'nun Tellülkerim__'den Anabeta__'ya çekildiği acı haberi geldi. Bu habere göre, topçuların büyük kısmı düşman elinde kalmış ve 8. Ordu Komutanlığı ile bağlantı kesilmişti._
_
_
_7. Ordu, bu zamana kadar mevzilerinde kalabilmişti. Fakat Albay von Oppen ile bağlantı kurabilmek için III. Kolordu ile geri mevzilere çekileceğini Ordu Komutanı (M. Kemal) bana bildirdi. Ben de bu hareketi doğru buldum. Ayrıca 7. Ordu Komutanlığına, 110. Piyade Alayının Nablus yakınındaki taburunu ve elde edebileceği daha başka kuvvetleri derhal Anabeta__'ya gönderip oradaki vadiyi kapatmasını emrettim.(..)_
_
_
_üğleden sonra 7. Ordu Komutanlığı, 110. Piyade Alayının bir taburunun Anabeta__'ya doğru yürüyüşe geçtiğini bildiriyor ve geriye kalan diğer taburlara 7. Ordu__'nun taarruza uğrayan kendi cephesinde şiddetle ihtiyaç olduğundan başka birlik gönderemeyeceğini ekliyordu.(..)_
_
_
_üğleden sonra saat 3.30__'da 7. Ordu__'ya telgrafla bundan sonra genel bir geri çekilme gerekeceğini bildirdim ve bununla ilgili direktifler verdim. 7. Ordu, bu direktifleri aynen Salt__'taki 4. Ordu__'ya ve bir özetini de Anabeta__'daki 8. Ordu__'ya bildirecekti. Bu direktiflerde 7. Ordu__'nun Beytülhasan üzerinden Bisan__'a, von Oppen Grubunun Mesudiye üzerinden Cenin__'e çekileceği ve 4. Ordu__'nun da Zerka vadisi istikametini tutacağı bildiriliyordu.(..)_
_
_
şimdi, bizzat olayların içinde yer alan *"Yıldırım Orduları Grup Komutanı Otto Liman von Sanders"*in ağzından aktardığımız şu cümleler karşısında, M. Kemal'i kimseye haber vermeden cepheden* "Bisan"* istikametine gizlice*"çekildiğini/kaçtığını"*, Filistin'i de bu yüzden kaybettiğimizi söyleyenler şimdi ne diyecek, çok merak ediyorum. 


Bir taraftan *"haçlı"* zihniyetine,* "emperyalizm"*e karşı çıktığınızı söyleyeceksiniz, öte yandan Türk ve Müslüman düşmanı kimi sinsi Ermeni_'_nin *"resmi tarih yalanları"*diyerek ortaya attığı yalanlara böyle dört elle sarılacaksınız!..


Hiç bir insanın hatadan ve günahtan münezzeh olamayacağını bildiğiniz halde, emperyalist pençesi altında ezilmeye terk edilmiş bu vatanda, emperyalistlerle kıyasıya bir mücadele içinde ömür tüketmiş bir vatan evladına karşı güttüğünüz bu dinmez kin, sizi kimlerle buluşturuyor, görüyor musunuz?!.. Gözünüz hiç bir şeyi görmüyorsa, bari bunu görsün!..
_
_
--------------------


*Kaynak:* *"Türkiye'de 5 Yıl"* - Liman von Sanders / Burçak Yayınevi / üeviren: M. şevki Yazman, Basım Yılı: 1968




*A. Hüsnü SEZGİN* / siyasetimilliye.blogspot.com / 4 Eylül 2011

----------


## kozmoz

Tarihsel gerçekliği çok doğru olarak yansıtan bu yazıyı yazan ve burada yayınlayanlara ço teşekkür ederim. Ulu önderimiz Atatürk bu görevi sırasında sıtma nöbetleri ve ağır böbrek ağrıları gibi ciddi sağlık sorunları olmasına karşın yalnızca 7. ordudaki askerleri değil, diğer birliklerdeki askerleride olabildiğince sağ olarak Halep'e çekme uğraşı içindedir. Bu arada, sağlık durumları Mustafa Kemal'den çok daha iyi olan Cemal ve Cevat paşalar cepheden trenle İstanbul'a kaçmışlardır !

Ulu önderimiz yalnızca askerleri değil, Suriye'de yaşayan ve Arap çetelerinin katliamlarıyla karşılaşma olasılığı olan sivil Türkleri de olabildiğince Anadoluya getirmiştir. Torosların güneyi son çekilme yeridir ve bu bölgede güçlü bir savunma oluşturulmuş, düşmanın Anadolu'ya girmesi engellenmiştir. Ulu önder Atatürk Toroslarda ve Antep yöresinde sivil milisler oluşturmuş ve Yıldırım Orduları Osmanlı Padişahının emriyle dağıtılınca da ordunun silah ve cephanesini sivil milislere dağıtarak bir anlamda Kurtuluş Savaşını başlatmıştır.

Mustafa Yıldırım'ın "58 Gün" adlı tarihi romanı bu konudaki tüm tarihsel gerçekleri çarpıcı olarak anlatmaktadır ve kesinlikle okunmalıdır.

Kozmoz

----------

